# Wheefling!!!!!



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

He totally Wheefled, that little snuffling happy noise everyone says hedgehogs make. Well Quigley made it for the first time the other day!!!! I was so excited. It's very distinctive once you hear but before that I was like "what are they talking about? what's wheefling?"

Anyway I was just so excited I had to share. We've had Quigley for about 8 months already so I'm very excited to hear evidence of happiness.

Hears a picture just for fun










And another one for good measure


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He's so cute! Glad the term is getting good use, LOL :lol:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks Lizardgirl. I actually got so lucky wiht Quigley, I'm amazed that he is doing so well as he didn't have any contact for over the first two years of his life. Poor thing.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I was so excited to see pictures of Quigley. I remember the story of his coming to you-how lucky this little boy is. You just continue to make progress with him. Such a wonderful life he has now!!!!!!!!!!!! You deserve so much credit for giving him the life he also deserves.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shetland said:


> I was so excited to see pictures of Quigley. I remember the story of his coming to you-how lucky this little boy is. You just continue to make progress with him. Such a wonderful life he has now!!!!!!!!!!!! You deserve so much credit for giving him the life he also deserves.


Dito


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you Shetland and LarryT. I'm very proud of my little man. It makes me happy to know that he has a better life with me than he had in that pet store. Getting him was a hard decision, I wasn't sure if I was prepared for the possible health and socialization issues but in the end decided to leap. Glad I did now.


----------

